# Leaning TOWER of BOMBS!!!!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I've gone and done it again!!!!!

*BEWARE!!!!!!!*


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I see new USPS boxes....very nice!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Oh snap! The leaning tower of terror??? Run for your lives people the unabomber has risen from the dead!!:arghhhh: :arghhhh: :arghhhh:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

So many different sizes!!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well one of the targets has spoken in this thread!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Johnnie... Do you play that old Britney Spears song over and over and over when yer wrapping bombs? <G> "Whoops, I did it again..."


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hey Johnnie... Do you play that old Britney Spears song over and over and over when yer wrapping bombs? <G> "Whoops, I did it again..."


Well....................DUH, yeah!!!!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Open Them!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That one of the bottom looks EXTRA deadly.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Schweet! That structure looks a little... shall we say... unstable there John. That wouldn't happen to be a "dirty" bomb, now would it?

:biggrin:

Surely nothing good can come from this. I mean, look at the size of that bunker-buster on the bottom!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Schweet! That structure looks a little... shall we say... unstable there John. That wouldn't happen to be a "dirty" bomb, now would it?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Surely nothing good can come from this. I mean, look at the size of that bunker-buster on the bottom!


A "Dirty" bomb sounds like taking a dump in a box and mailing to someone.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> A "Dirty" bomb sounds like taking a dump in a box and mailing to someone.


Either that or filling a box full of fake Cubans... And then declaring them as cigars when sending them to Canada! :lol: That'd be just mean.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh no... it's another TOWER from Johnny Boy! Time to Duck and cover....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

l'd guess Scott is getting oe of them. Yeah I want to know whats in the big sumb*tch!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Well you evil little bastard. Good work Johnny


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Scary, and yeah, I think Scott will get one, he's a hell of a guy!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh Smack--Johnnie Boy's on the War Path--Look out & Take cover!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

*Ruh-roh!*


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

heh heh heh...that can never be good.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes those are the boxes USPS are sending out when you order boxes...


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

These suckers are going to hurt.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> heh heh heh...that can never be good.


I'll agree with that, ya old mud-crawler... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> l'd guess Scott is getting oe of them. Yeah I want to know whats in the big sumb*tch!


Hey Frank... You are so completely and totally behind in posting... How do you expect to catch up with such a pitiful post_count? <G>


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The bomb is coming!!! Be scared...BE VERY SCARED!!!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i think the box on the bottom actually has a bomb in it haha.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

HeHe - I see GoinFerSmoke is taking the Beagle way out by hiding under a table. It's nice a safe there. errrr: )

However, that tower looks a little unstable. Maybe they are duds.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John is at it again!!!! We seem to have some box artists around here!! HAHAHAHA...no such thing as sending one or two out nowadays....they go out by the boat load!!! Nice work John!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Be careful that it doesn't collapse on you John.:arghhhh:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Very creative. I cannot wait to see the next creation...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

4 people now!!!!


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe that is ready to blow!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that is just a sweet pic! A tower of yummieness! LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Oh Crap I'm Gonna Get SICK----*


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Can I have the big box in the middle? :roflmao:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is going to cause some serious damage!!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Have these landed yet?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got back from vacation, and my desk at work was gone...I'll post more later trying to catch up!!!

Thanks!!!


----------

